# Health of father influences genetic contributions



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

This is a fascinating article on how the health and environment of a father affects his genetic contribution to his children--it was tested on rats and humans, so it's likely that it's also somewhat true for canines.

The Bad Daddy Factor | Smart Journalism. Real Solutions. Miller-McCune.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Interesting article Christine, many oldtimers have felt that male studs that produce late in life(8 to 12 years old) were a sign of good health and vitality.I like to see males that still function well later in life.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

I know they are just making a link between the age of the males sperm and autism-I'm shocked it took the medical community this long to key in on the man's behaviors before conception as well. I was reading this at work today but couldn't comment, but it makes so much sense one would think more studies like this would be supported.


----------

